#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Cambodia Forum >  >  > Cambodia Questions >  >  How Safe Is Phnom Penh At Night And Visa Question

## Scottish Gary

Im planning a trip to visit Phnom Penh in february. I will be flying in from Bangkok. Is the visa issued on arrival or do you need one before you go. If the wife insists on going then what are the requirements for a Thai to get a visa. And finally how safe is the place to wander around at night.
cheers

----------


## kingwilly

safe as any big asian dump city. just keep your wits about u

----------


## DrAndy

I got a visa on arrival, it was $20


see this Cambodia Travel Cambodia Visa

you will need a picture and copy of your passport

I think as your wife is part of ASEAN group, her visa is free


as for safety, it is a city, so don't go to dark alleyways after dark

----------


## StrontiumDog

I was there alone, wandered about a bit alone, day and night. No problems. 

You do hear of shootings a lot though.

----------


## Phoenix

Safe enough if you use common sense. The main tourist areas are no problem . It always helps not to be blind drunk and fumbling with money.

----------


## melvbot

You used to be able to apply online for a visa so you skip all the on arrival nonsense, google?
Cambodia Visa, Apply Cambodia Visa Online, Cambodia e-Visa - Official Site

----------


## Scottish Gary

Cheers folks

----------


## EmperorTud

> you will need a picture and copy of your passport


If you don't have a passport photo they just charge you an extra $1.

Photocopy of passport not required.

The visa on arrival is very easy to get, but if you don't want to use a page of your passport and don't want to wait around (the Air Asia flights from KL and BKK usually arrive around the same time, which can be a hassle) then get a tourist visa online before you go.

If you want to stay permanently, get a business visa on arrival for $25 and you can extend it yearly. Tourist visas cannot be extended.




> And finally how safe is the place to wander around at night.


It's not safe to wander around as a rule, especially in the wee hours. If you stick to the riverfront and adjacent streets then you will be ok, but you shouldn't wander off into the ether especially when drunk if you don't know the city.

Watch out for women spiking your drink and then accompanying you home, many tuk-tuk and motocy drivers hang around waiting to collude with them to rob incoherent foreigners, especially outside places like Heart of Darkness on Rue Pasteur.

----------


## Mr Brown

If your wife is Thai she'll need a visa too.  thais are not exempt

----------


## NokTang

> If you want to stay permanently, get a business visa on arrival for $25 and you can extend it yearly. Tourist visas cannot be extended.
> 
> .


How does that work? The few I know pay something like $300.usd for a multiple entry good for one year.

Thanks in advance. Nok

At night? Not much going on. Most Cambodians don't have the money to run around partying etc. and most of the local Ex Pats are in the same class, pennyless. That leaves a few bars and a few freelancing ladies.

I often think of bringing a Thai lady over there with me then realize she'd be bored big time even if she isn't faking "I love you too much". It's not like she could shop etc.. Take her to Bangkok a better option for that of course. Nothing to do at night with a Thai "date" unless you want to gawk at pitch black African smack dealers in Heart of Darkness or leftover Km11 ladies now unfortunately strung out on crystal meth hanging out in Walkabout etc..

----------


## Beadle

> How does that work? The few I know pay something like $300.usd for a multiple entry good for one year.


I think the business visa emporertud is talking about is only good for 30 days but can be changed/extended for a year for a fee, then yearly after that for more dosh. You can come and go as you please on a one year business visa.

You don't need to apply for a visa outside Cambodia, you can turn up, get a business visa on arrival for $25 and then get it changed in country.

Least, that's how I did it.

----------


## Looper

It feels a bit intimidating at night since there seems to be no street lighting on streets other than main traffic routes. Never actually felt personally threatened though although it seems to come with a reputation as being quite dangerous from some sources. Easy to get about on a rented motercy unlike Bangers.

----------


## britmaveric

Safe enough - course always with someone on few trips I went to Phnom Penh or in a tuk tuk.  :Smile:

----------

